# Solved: Ach! No sound!



## Shamrock_07 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, this is most annoying.

At first, I had sound in Media Player and other such programs, but I had almost inaudible sound on the internet, such as on YouTube. I know it was still there as I could just hear Travis if I really cranked my speakers up on Radioblog.

So. I think that there must be some tiny volume control I've missed every other time lurking in the depths of my computer. But I can't find anything. All volume controls are at full and I get normal sound in offline programs but very quiet sound on th'internet.

I quite literally tried everything I could think of. Went through all the drivers for my soundcard (Realtek High Definition Audio), turned it off, turned it back on again, stopped mapping through it, started again. Nothing worked, and the internet sound was still virtually inaudble.

I have checked every audio device I know how to and can find, and as far as Windows can tell they are all working perfectly and are set at a perfectly audible volume.

I also stress that to the best of my knowledge nothing is muted whatsoever.

So I tried to update the drivers.

Bad move. It seems I only now get sound when I do one thing in one program: Namely, when I open Media Centre and set up my speakers again. I hear the five pings, one from each of my surround speakers, and then think "Yes! It's worked!" only to find that music is still silent. Bah.

The silent internet started when I got my new surround speakers, but despite asking every techie I knew, no-one could think of a reason why, nor find a problem with either speakers or soundcard.
The total silence started about ten minutes ago when I tried to update the drivers. They are the latest drivers I could find on the Realtek website, and the link to them is here:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

The driver date shown on my soundcard's entry in Sounds, Speech and Audio Devices is the 10th of April 2007. However, these new drivers should date as the 17th of April 2007, which leaves me wondering if they haven't installed properly and have taken my audio to pieces with a three-pound lump hammer.

System specification:
XP Media Centre Edition
512MB NVidia 7500LE
2GB DDR2 RAM
Intel T2050 1.6GHz
Realtek High Definition Audio
Philips 19" Widescreen TFT LCD Monitor
(If you need any more detail just ask and I'll do my best)

Help me, I beseech you, because I'm beaten.

EDIT: Got regular sound back by rolling back the drivers and then reinstalling the new ones. Yarr. 
Still no internet sound though.


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

check and make sure your speakers are plugged into the correct port on your sound card. I'd try each one.

good luck


----------



## Shamrock_07 (Jun 14, 2007)

Did all that when I installed them for the first time, but just checked again now. There are three colour coded sockets on the soundcard for the speakers, which lead into six marked sockets on the back of the subwoofer, which are all linked correctly. There are five sockets leading from the subwoofer to the individual speakers, again labelled. All are correct and secure.

But in any case, I can't see how that would affect sound on the internet but not in Media Player.


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

believe it or not I was lookin around and found a few people that had your problem and theres was solved by pluging the speakers into the correct input. lol. doesn't really make sense to me either but figured you could give it a shot.


----------



## Shamrock_07 (Jun 14, 2007)

You found other people with this problem? Would you mind linking me to them? I have searched every tech support forum I could find and Googled the problem loads, but I never found it.

I shall be sure to check again now you've mentioned it. Thanks!


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

just goto google and type no sound in internet. theres a few that will come up.


----------



## Shamrock_07 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hallelujah!

http://forums.microsoft.com/MSDN/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=1546185&SiteID=1

ALEEZ's post was closest.

What the problem was:

The three jacks from the speakers are (according to the manual) supposed to be in line, with the red, black and green jacks in the colour-coded sockets next to each other. However, there is a green digital output socket below them between the microphone jack and the blue audio in socket. Both sockets are green and I did it as required by the manual, which is unfortunately wrong, as internet sounds seem to be in 2.1, requiring the correct speaker setup to run.

So, I moved the green jack from the correct socket into the digital-out socket and now I get 2.1 sound on the internet and still get full 5.1 output offline.

Bingo.

Thank you muchly for your help.


----------



## adeel (Oct 19, 2007)

i cant hear sound on youtube.the vedios are played but no sound at all.same problems with my massenger audible and other flash file stored in my pc.i use XP.pls help me out. i reinstall my browser and flash player.nothing helped.but give me an answer.im suffering now over ten days.


----------



## Shamrock_07 (Jun 14, 2007)

First up, the really obvious one. I'm sure you though of this, but it's worth a shot anyway:

Check the volume control in the taskbar to make sure sound isn't muted or turned down.

Then go to...

Control Panel
Sounds, Speech and Audio Devices
Sounds and Audio Devices

Check the volume is up in the tabs Sounds, Audio, and Voice.
Then on the Volume tab, go to Speaker Settings, Check Speaker Volume, and then check in Advanced that the setup matches your speaker configuration. If that doesn't help, play about with the hardware acceleration settings in Performance.

Also, check that the speakers are securely plugged in.


If none of that helps,

Do you get sound from any applications at all? What about Windows Media Player/Winamp/whatever music player you use?

Also, try to find your system specs - Start -> Run -> dxdiag should give you some idea.

Lastly, when did this problem begin occurring? Was it after you changed speakers or hardware?


----------

